# Free Columbian Tegu



## thomasjg23 (Aug 17, 2010)

There is a free Columbia tegu in the Pittsburgh area if anyone is seriously interested. I don't have any info yet and I'm working on getting pictures (It is not mine, just someone from my area)


----------

